# What do you think will happen in Evangelion 4.44?



## earlynovfan (Sep 24, 2013)

Just curious to know what everyone thinks will happen in 4.44.
Please, if you are posting spoilers, be sure to make a spoiler tag!!
Don't ruin it for people.

What has happened thus far:



Spoiler: SPOILS!



The first movie was very much like the first 5 or 6 episodes. The second movie introduced Asuka and Mari. The 3rd impact occurs and a pretty song plays. The 3rd movie takes place 14 years later. Everything Shinji thought he knew is gone. Everyone has changed and NERV is but a memory. The Commander, Rei, and Kaworu take custody of Shinji and get him to pilot an EVA (can't remember which) with Kaworu to retrieve the 2 Lances. Asuka and Mari attack and Shinji learns that Kaworu is the final angel. Defeating him, the fourth impact occurs. Shinji, Asuka, and Mari awaken to a deserted battlefield wasteland. With no idea where they are going, they begin walking. We aren't sure where, only 4.0 will show!





Spoiler: SPOILS!













Let me know if I have missed anything and let's get this discussion going!!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 24, 2013)

I still haven't watched 1.11, 2.22 and 3.33 and i have had them for over a year


----------



## earlynovfan (Sep 24, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I still haven't watched 1.11, 2.22 and 3.33 and i have had them for over a year


 
Marathon Marathon Marathon!!!

(Don't read that SPOILER)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 24, 2013)

earlynovfan said:


> Marathon Marathon Marathon!!!
> 
> (Don't read that SPOILER)


i would have a marathon if i could but with getting ready to move to Canada, Its going to be hard finding time to watch all the anime i am missing


----------



## frogboy (Sep 24, 2013)

I just finished watching 2.0 last night and it was fantastic. I'll probably stay up late watching 3 tonight...


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 1, 2013)

Honestly after what they did with 3 I more or less stopped caring. I'll still watch the fourth one, but I don't really care much for the direction they took it, especially with 3 being so heavily focused on Shinji that they didn't put a whole lot of work into explaining much else.


----------



## Ace (Oct 27, 2013)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Honestly after what they did with 3 I more or less stopped caring. I'll still watch the fourth one, but I don't really care much for the direction they took it, especially with 3 being so heavily focused on Shinji that they didn't put a whole lot of work into explaining much else.


 
I sadly happen to agree, and I thought the Rebuild series was going places with 2. A lot of the showing of the 



Spoiler



dissolution of NERV after Third Impact


 could have been skipped entirely, in favor of showing 



Spoiler



the dissolution and aftermath of the Third Impact on humanity.


----------

